

The Fifth Ruby Survey: 2014 - r4um
http://www.ruby-survey.com/

======
MrBra
"What webserver do you use in production?"

\---------------------------

Passenger

    
    
        2010 - 61.719%
        2012 - 32.540% -29.179%
    

Thin

    
    
        2010 - 9.483%
        2012 - 10.675% 1.192%
    

Unicorn

    
    
        2010 - 7.517%
        2012 - 40.836% 33.319%
    

Other

    
    
        2010 - 9.483%
        2012 - 15.048% 5.565%
    

\--------------------------

Anybody cares to explain why Passenger had such a fall in 2012 compared to a
33% user increase for Unicorn? If I remember correctly at that time everybody
in the ruby community was blaming Unicorn, and there was a lot of effort to
create more performant web app servers...

